# Poems



## Turgon (Mar 10, 2002)

Hi everyone! Just wondering which of Tolkien's poems you people like best. Personally my favourite is Galadriel's song of Eldamar -
'I sang of leaves, of leaves of gold...'
Any thoughts?


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 10, 2002)

I like the poem about Aragorn, and the whole Lay of Leithian.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Mar 14, 2002)

Here are my favorites:

1. The Tale of Beren and Lutien

2. The Tale of Nimrodel

3. The Ent's Marching Song

4. Frodo's Lament For Gandalf

5. Bilbo's Rhyme For Aragorn


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 15, 2002)

Wow, that's a hard one; there are so many great ones... Well I'll just say something and vote for the little poem Bilbo ade for Aragorn. That's cool, yeah.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 15, 2002)

I would say The lay of luthien and beren and some of bombadils stuff.


----------



## tasar (Mar 17, 2002)

I've always liked the lament for Boromir.


----------



## Meliaiel (Mar 17, 2002)

my favorite is Galadriel's 'Namàrie'.


----------



## Kementari (Mar 17, 2002)

My favs are The Lay of Lethian and the poem The Sea Bell (from the Adventures of Tom Bombadil)


----------



## Niniel (Mar 18, 2002)

Mmm... this is hard! I like most of them really, except the Bombadil songs. These I like best:

1. Merry and Pippin's marching song
2. Lament for Boromir
3. Legolas's song about the sea


----------



## Forgotten Path (Mar 18, 2002)

I had forgotten the Lament for Boromir. It's pretty good.


----------



## gimli_alvevenn (Mar 18, 2002)

Because I'm in love with the elvish langauge and all, there are one poem that comes to my mind; 
1. The tribute to Elbereth Githoniel!
2. The songs of Tom Bombadill

For their light spirit


----------

